# Wood fenders and winter salt...



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey all, 

I've been considering some fenders for a new commuter I recently built, and I think wood fenders look pretty sharp. However, I live in New England where the local municpality uses ridiculous amounts of salt on the roads, and I'm concerned about a wooden fender's lifespan (given their price, maintenance, etc.). Would they dry out and crack? Are wooden fenders only for more mild climates; would I trash wooden fenders too quickly by commuting in New England? Any input and experience with them would be much appreciated. 

My hunch is that plastic is the way to go here, but darn if those wood fenders aren't slick.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe the manufacturer can tell you. I have a set of wood fenders on a bike that's not my commuter, and our roads aren't salted. I think the manufacturer, as someone with a sense of how wood "is," might have the best thoughts.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I would imagine they could survive the environment relatively well. Don't the use the same construction techniques to make these fenders as they do to make high end wooden canoes and kayaks (some of which are seagoing)?

I'd be more worried about the hardware. I think both plastic and wooden fender use the same type hardware anyway.

I agree with PdxMark though. The manufacturer probably has the best sense of how these fenders would fare in most conditions.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the replies. 

I did phone Rivercity Bicycles, and the woman I spoke with couldn't comment on the fender's durability when used in an area with lots of salt on the roads (since, she said, they don't use salt in the north west); hence my dilemna. 

I'm assuming that keeping wood fenders oiled/conditioned would keep them in good shape, but winter here is so tough on many bike parts, I'm having a hard time believing that they'd hold up to daily year-round commuting. I'd be willing to give it a go, but I'm hoping to get some real-world test/experience before investing, considering the cost of a set of wood fenders.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Peabody said:


> I did phone Rivercity Bicycles, and the woman I spoke with couldn't comment on the fender's durability when used in an area with lots of salt on the roads (since, she said, they don't use salt in the north west); hence my dilemna.


I'm pretty sure that the owner of RCB is the guy who makes those fenders. I've talked to him about how he does it. He's the one to ask.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

those fenders are awesome, but I couldn't find a price. Does anyone know what much they go for? If they're not too much I would love a set for my SS.

-Links


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The main issue from salt on roads is corrosion as I understand it, mostly with metal like steel and such. I doubt much will happen to the wood in the fender from the salt. The water is actually more of an issue on a relative scale. The hardware is all stainless steel, probably 302. If you grease the threads on the hardware at assembly, you'll probably be fine or at least the same as any other fender is. 

Yes it's the owner of river city that makes the fenders and also the Reach Arounds (another handy product). 

I have several friends that ride in the PNW that have the wood fenders and none have had any issues with them. If you like them and can afford them, buy them.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You could always put on a few coats of varnish or even a layer of fiberglass.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*You can find IT on ebay*



links0311 said:


> those fenders are awesome, but I couldn't find a price. Does anyone know what much they go for? If they're not too much I would love a set for my SS.
> 
> -Links


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcody6702QQhtZ-1


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

The buy it now price is 100 dollars...I placed a bid, on what I was willing to pay, and it didn't even meet the reserve price. Ouch.

-Links


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback everybody. I decided to go with some basic SKS plastic fenders. $30 vs. $150 is too significant a difference to ignore, aesthetics aside. I know I can beat the heck out of plastics (planet bike, etc.), and the wood fender longevity question (though I think with proper care, they'd be alright) considering their constant use in my neck of the, umm, "woods," just doesn't cut it for me. 

I actually saw a used bike for sale in a local shop that had some wood fenders on it, and they looked on the verge of cracking; they were very dry and the finish was pretty much nonexistant. I'm guessing that unless I oil them, etc., they'd wear fast. I usually just ride my commuter then park it in the corner when I get in, so...


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't worry...even Planet Bikes can look very good. Got a pair on my Bleriot, and they don't look out of place at all.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*picture*

I want to see a picture of your Bleriot...please


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where you can get the braces and other hardware for these?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the braces and other hardware for these?


Yes, we do. 

Velo Orange. 

http://www.velo-orange.com/fenders.html

Check out all their other stuff too. This place rocks. Bet you can't order just the stays.

Oh, BTW, my wood ones are holding up to a ton of abuse...only about 2 years old and they have a couple of coats of varnish.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

JP..THANKS!! I just got done reading the threads about mud flaps and the thread you posted that shows your form...WOW, great idea and I see now how I can get some strips layed in with out them pulling away once I strap them in my form. 

I'll have to make a few phone calls.

Excellent stuff, those braces will/should work perfectly...I just got done forming my first pair, the rear is mounted..with highend..duct tape for looks...I still have to stain/oil the front and throw the 5/6 layers of urethane on it..actually came out pretty nice. I'm sure the pine won't last too long, but it was available and cured the itch. The next set will be out of some oak. Having a stack of pallets available is great..these are recycled fenders...not exotic cut down the rain forest fenders.:thumbsup:


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I wuz at my LBS on sunday, and I saw the new Specialized Langster Seattle- it's got wooden fenders... At least, they look like wood. When you get up close, you can see that they're made of plastic with a picture of wood on the top...

Made me think, how hard would it be to make a pair of formica fenders? I mean, talk about weatherproof...


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> JP..THANKS!! I just got done reading the threads about mud flaps and the thread you posted that shows your form...WOW, great idea and I see now how I can get some strips layed in with out them pulling away once I strap them in my form.
> 
> I'll have to make a few phone calls.
> 
> Excellent stuff, those braces will/should work perfectly...I just got done forming my first pair, the rear is mounted..with highend..duct tape for looks...I still have to stain/oil the front and throw the 5/6 layers of urethane on it..actually came out pretty nice. I'm sure the pine won't last too long, but it was available and cured the itch. The next set will be out of some oak. Having a stack of pallets available is great..these are recycled fenders...not exotic cut down the rain forest fenders.:thumbsup:


I'm thinking of making myself some wood fenders also. Oak won't hold up any better than pine. Considering how little wood you actually need, go for teak or another naturally water resistant wood.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I hear ya, but I'm trying to avoid using anything that would justify cutting down rain forests. White and red oak are actually good when it comes to water resistance. Sumac, walnut and cedar are also naturally good water resistant woods. These all contain tannin, mother nature's own scotch guard. And with the amount of oil these will get, they should last a decent amount of time. I'm make another set as soon as these are done, just to add a bit more design.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

TJeff,

I think it's actually illegal to import/sell rainforest teak. All the teak you can buy these days is farm raised. But yeah, there are other good, water resistant woods, although not much is as pretty as teak.


----------

